# Cant get E2 Below 42 with 1mg/day Arimidex, wtf.



## redclift35 (Oct 15, 2011)

My original level was  74 via quest and now its still  42. Why wouldnt it come down more, as i was at  42 before when i was taking  .5mg ED.  Ohh my test was  923 on the  .5mg/d and the results havent come in yet as far as the Bio available T.  Ill know Mon or Tues. I think i will go the Femera route


----------



## exphys88 (Oct 15, 2011)

I know that the half life of aromasin is much shorter when test levels are high, adex may be similar.  I have to take aromasin every 12 hours for best results.


----------



## redclift35 (Oct 15, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> I know that the half life of aromasin is much shorter when test levels are high, adex may be similar.  I have to take aromasin every 12 hours for best results.




Being that i am on  1mg of Arimidex, what should i take in _Letrozole?  2.5mg /week ? I think the test is probably around  1000ng/dl, but ill let you know.


_


----------



## redclift35 (Oct 15, 2011)

Are there any Drs on this board by chance?


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 15, 2011)

AI's have a short half life in males. You may need to dose every 12 hours. If that isn't lowering E2 as much as you like (yours is in the normal range) then use Aromasin.


----------



## GMO (Oct 16, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> AI's have a short half life in males. You may need to dose every 12 hours. If that isn't lowering E2 as much as you like (yours is in the normal range) then use Aromasin.



^^^This.

Although 42 is pretty well within normal range.  Is there a reason you want to drive it even lower?


----------



## redclift35 (Oct 18, 2011)

Well the Endo would like the E2 level  ~25-30. I just think i need something a little stronger.  Libido is in the shitter


----------

